# Spring in my little fledging mousery :)



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

So it feels like spring here, outside the flowers are blooming, the fragrance of the blossom in the air and inside the sound of little squeakers.

I have finally got most of my foundation stock, admittedly it is a little bit of fit the pieces of the puzzle together trying to breed some genes out and keep the ones I want together, but then that is part of the fun.

So at the moment I have a litter of 5 satin siamese (surprise litter 14 days after I got the doe), they have just started to open their eyes, which are a lovely dark ruby and one of them in particular looks quite promising. Siamese is not my goal, but I want to breed color point beige splash with the goal of getting towards










So wanted the siamese to help establish stock.

For this goal my two splash siamese does (they're very undermarked but better type) have also been paired up and started showing, so due in 5-8ish days. Fingers crossed for some lovely splash babies.

And finally just paired up yesterday a dove doe who is either poor angora or has it in her line because her fur is a lot longer than standard coat with a black texel with very nice length, hoping for texel or at the least rex babies with a nice dense coat. Although the goal here is to get siamese texel, which should be easy enough since the buck is C/ch and I have two siamese texel does. They will be bred before my first show for the U8 though to chose my siamese buck 

Anyway exciting for me ^^


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

That's a fantastic photo!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Yeh, no idea how to get there, but will be a fun project to try


----------

